# Lake Meander 3/29



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Hit up Lake Meander today shore fishing. Found some timber hanging in the water and managed to pull about a dozen or so Crappie. All were caught on a bobber, with a minnow about 5 foot down. They ranged form 7 - 11 inches. What a nice day to be out. I didnt see any other fisherman or boaters out there. Must still be too cold for some.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Or illegal, one of the two.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

All eyes make sure talk to the wardens on Meander, great bunch of guys LMAO!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Be glad there were at least some eyes that *weren't* on you! Like the warden. No fishing, hunting, or trespassing in Meander.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Hit up Lake Meander today shore fishing.


Always wanted to drop my bass boat in 'Lake Meander' but haven't been able to locate a ramp.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

special permission perhaps? unless the lake is closed off to EVERYONE.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> special permission perhaps? unless the lake is closed off to EVERYONE.


I hereby give YOU special permission


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

surprised i didnt see you out there...tore em up


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Same thing happened to me today!! I was trolling Rockwell and was wondering why I was the only boat out there!!


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Hit up Lake Meander today shore fishing. Found some timber hanging in the water and managed to pull about a dozen or so Crappie. All were caught on a bobber, with a minnow about 5 foot down. They ranged form 7 - 11 inches. What a nice day to be out. I didnt see any other fisherman or boaters out there. Must still be too cold for some.


Love this post .....lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

were you TROLLin?


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Be glad there were at least some eyes that *weren't* on you! Like the warden. No fishing, hunting, or trespassing in Meander.


I didn't see any signage. Nice lake though, planning on catching some real lunkers in there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

you have to stop at the office and ask for a pass before you go in there.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope hes kidding.. When I was a little younger me and a few friends were planning some kind of black ops mission to sneek in this place at night to catch those "monster" cats that are supposably in their. We road our bikes like 8 or so miles in low light, got to one of the causeways and were planning on walking back and finding a spot but me and this other kid were a wreck, studdering and sweating... paranoid seeing cars go by and people stairing at us. seen a state trooper go by and i just had to call the momma to pick me up. and He just skips right in their.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> I didn't see any signage. Nice lake though, planning on catching some real lunkers in there.


Wait, you plan on going back?!?! 

Gotta be a troll!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

This is priceless i wish i was driving buy and seen you with you rod in the water haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

be sure to stop at the bait shop, next to the office, if you are going back up. they have minnows on sale, buy one, get one. my picture is on the brag board with an 18 inch crappie.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Ooof!!!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I fished there ONCE !


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

stormfront said:


> be sure to stop at the bait shop, next to the office, if you are going back up. they have minnows on sale, buy one, get one. my picture is on the brag board with an 18 inch crappie.


What a great deal. HA HA!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

my son did so also. he also was an extremely fast runner.


----------



## jlew (Dec 26, 2011)

word is you run you get caught. you have to stay still like a rabbit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

my son ran like a rabbit.....lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> I didn't see any signage. Nice lake though, planning on catching some real lunkers in there.


Oh, it's a *real* nice lake, no doubt about it! There is signage all around the periphery of the property announcing that it is a Fish and Game Refuge.

On a serious note, a few years back the ODNR was discussing the possibility of opening the lake up to fishing with the Mahoning Valley Sanitary District, who owns it. It is the drinking water supply for Youngstown and other communities. I guess it fell through since I haven't heard anything since. That's a shame. I heard an ODNR person on the radio say that, if opened to fishing, Meander would immediately be ranked as the #2 Smallmouth opportunity in the state of Ohio. #1 of course, being Lake Erie!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

It would be a beautiful thing if they opened it up, made it electric only, catch and release with the exception of crappie, other panfish and trashfish. An 11 inch limit on the crappie. an appropriate $ 25,000 fine on littering. and a $75 year pass.
I here-by make an official request to the Mahoning Valley Sanitary District 
-A.W.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

After seeing what our fellow fisherman do to our public fishing areas, i hope they never ever open it. The trees that my Grandpa planted would be burned down on the first day and the trash would be horrible i can already envision what it would look like. But it was a great laugh Alleyesonme.


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

Years ago I knew of someone who was friends with one of the wardens there and I was told they used to pull out bucket loads of fish on a pretty regular basis. Pretty reliable source on this. 

Years ago I used to sneak in there in the spring and the fishing was phenomenal. 
Common size for crappie was 10"+ with many in the 13"+ range.
Species variety was impressive also, crappie, perch, smallmouth, largemouth, northerns, bluegill. I heard there were walleye in there too and wouldn't doubt it.
The geology around that lake seems to retain soil deposits similar to Ontario Canada
It's very deep near the dam with allot of rocky deposits. Allot of sandy and rocky soils mixed among the heavy clay type soils which are more common to this area. It reminds me of fishing a Canadian Lake. I think Youngstown has a great opportunity to utilize this lake in some manner for sport fishing in a very controlled way. I'm at a loss as to why they don't do it, after all Mosquito Lake is used for both recreation and as a water supply to the Warren area.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Meander does offer a fishing day posted in the Youngstown Vindicator and a plant tour...You have to apply for it and names are drawn randomly, it's a one day deal and ya have to fish near the water plant with artificial bait only...I was drawn for it 2 years ago..my draw date was in Oct...You can call the water plant and ask when the tour and fish day is gonna be posted.....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jogger man....the litter I could imagine. But trees being burned down? You must fish around a rough crowd.


----------



## jlew (Dec 26, 2011)

how many state record fish do you think are in that place? i've seen stringers of 15 ince crappie and four and 5 pound bass both small and largemouth .
but with all the fallen timber it that place it seams like only a matter of time before there is a fire.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

meander is the absolute best lake in ohio. ive fished their a couple dozen times. its loaded with huge crappies thee nicest bass ive ever seen in ohio small and largemouth. the lake is also infested with northerns and they do have eyes in the lake as well only caught 2 outa their but then again i was never in a boat  and they do have a legal fishing day as mentioned earlyer my dad got drawn for it and the dam part of the lake is not the part you wanna focus on the northern end of the lake is where its at. i wish the odnr would throw nets in that lake and at least milk the northerns and get a program started back up with stocking them in specific lakes. its sad though from when i have been in their you can see the trash from the others that have been in their and dont know how to clean up trash thats a reason i wouldnt want to see the lake opened up to the public people are too damn ignorant. when your in their you feel like your in the primmest of all waters in the world. its a hell of a place


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Vince one match and that place would be up in smoke in minutes, have you ever been in there, if not you might want to walk through there one time and you will know what i mean.Good Luck


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Check this out.

http://www.wkbn.com/content/news/lo...r-in-Rare-Opening/52mQ4enznE-XwzIi4kAnXQ.cspx

Don't get excited. It is from 2010.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I was thinkin about taking some camo in that place and just make a day of it after these previous posts. Hmm, a couple dozen times? So what would be the chances of getting "caught" on a little adventure like this?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BASSINaDL said:


> I was thinkin about taking some camo in that place and just make a day of it after these previous posts. Hmm, a couple dozen times? So what would be the chances of getting "caught" on a little adventure like this?


i surely hope this is a joke ...

i used to know a guy named steve, he was a very polish guy that married a big blond hillbilly gal, they called their kid a polebilly, i can still remember going sucker gigging with him.lol. anyhow.lol. hahaha, i just love telling that story. BUT!! fishing meander is not allowed. but steve would, he didnt care. he'd grab a zebco 202 (no pole) with a white marabo jig and bring back buckets of crappie from the bridge. keep in mind this was back when winston cigerets were cool. he never got caught because while fishing from the bridge with his zebco 202, if a LEO would pull up, he'd simply drop it into the lake, no evidence.. he'd always just tell them he's looking at the lake.. he'd bring back some monster crappie..


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

As mentioned, Meander Reservoir is posted no trespassing...which brings this discussion to a close.


----------

